# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  [Guide] Firy Guild Wars 2 Bot free demo setup video

## LegacyAX

Just a simple setup video for the awesome bot firy! more video and full review to come!

----------


## merry

tested it, well not that bad but way too buggy atm, it crashes alot and several people lost their money due to the bot being bugged (spam teleportation), I wouldn't use it until it gets good

----------


## cdmichaelb

How long is the DEMO? Or what are the limitations on it.

----------


## jinta

> How long is the DEMO? .


10 min as he says in the vid!

----------


## Gusss

I m using it, 

The demo said 10mn in launcher but you can use it for 20mn. No limitation in demo you can acces all settings available atm. 

The Bot crash atm, but if you configure it well he doesnt spend your money in tp  :Wink:

----------

